# Very Sweet Cat Free to the Right Home (South Florida Area)



## Cat'sBestFriend (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, my name is Karma. I'm a beautiful, sweet, loving adult female cat with so much to offer. I am spayed and have all my claws. My foster mom rescued me me six months ago. I was almost dead - very skinny and hungry! She's been taking care of me and pampering me and feeding me, and now I am sooooooooooo beautiful and healthy! Problem is, she already has a cat and she's staying with mother right now and her mother doesn't want a second cat in the house. I'm a little shy at first, but once I get to know and trust you, I will be your best friend - always following you around and always at your side waiting to snuggle with you. My foster mom loves me very much and it will break her heart to let me go, but if she finds the right person, as much as it will hurt her, she will give me up for adoption - because she cares so much and only wants the best for me. She spends a lot of time with me outside, but she feels that I deserve so much more...

You can see me in my mom's avatar (I'm the one on the left). The photo doesn't do me justice, though! You should see me up close - I have gorgeous markings of black and sand-colored stripes and swirls. And my tail looks like a raccoon's! 

Would you please give me a chance at a good, permanent, loving home?


----------



## Cat'sBestFriend (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm new to this site, but I'm just wondering ... I see that (at the time of this post) 36 people have viewed my original post, yet no replies. Why? I thought the ad sounded pretty good. Does it sound stupid?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Probably no replies because most people here already have enough cats. Like me, I have 10. I don't actively look for more cats, I let the needy ones find me. I also foster for PetsMart who adopts out the kittens/cats I've fostered. 
Right now, Karma has you, so most members probably don't feel a need to step in. I thought your ad sounded sweet, as if it was coming from Karma herself. Good luck finding her a home,
Heidi


----------



## Cat'sBestFriend (Oct 23, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Probably no replies because most people here already have enough cats. Like me, I have 10. I don't actively look for more cats, I let the needy ones find me. I also foster for PetsMart who adopts out the kittens/cats I've fostered.
> Right now, Karma has you, so most members probably don't feel a need to step in. I thought your ad sounded sweet, as if it was coming from Karma herself. Good luck finding her a home,
> Heidi


Well, I figured if people aren't actively looking for a cat, why would they seek out this section and read the posts about cats needing a home? There have been a lot of views on this post but no replies...

So you have 10 cats? Aw, what's one more? LOL


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Cat'sBestFriend said:


> So you have 10 cats? Aw, what's one more? LOL


I know. Don't remind me. I just brought home a feral kitten on my birthday, Tuesday, and am hoping the dental office is able to trap the other siblings of her litter.

Also, I think people read the posts in this forum because they like hearing about how other people help and rescue these needy kitties. Also...if they know someone who lives near wherever the needy kitty is, they can let their friend know. I suppose I think of it more as a 'source of information for networking', not really a re-homing forum.


----------

